# Leather Scent



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

Ok...call me cheap! But, I bought some soap at an event this weekend that was scented with Leather. LOVE the smell of leather! But, paid also $10 for a 3.5 bar for it also. So, just wondering if there is a place that you can get a good smelling leather. I have gotten some soap in the past that was called leather but, smelled more like molded leather. This smells just like NEW leather. 

Any help would be great.

Ken in MO


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

make your own  big help aren't I ? NO way would I pay $10 for a bar of soap bet someone on here makes a nice leather and it won't cost you $10


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

I've had requests for this but have not tried it yet.
Becky


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Ken ask Sara she is a scent slut 

A bottle of leather would be around $15 it would make 63 6 ounce bars of soap, at $3 each so sure if you would like me to custom make you leather soap...... Let me check out the scent review board and see if there is a good leather scent everyone loves...I could use another mens scent for Fathers Day. Leather lotion aftershave, leather glycerin warming gel....hmmmmm! Vicki


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

Got a thang for slippery when wet today Vicki? Tammy


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I for sure will tuck one of those in the box to Ken! Oh for sure!!! To bad I don't have a little leather soap saver for it, little whip for the pull tie?  Vicki


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

Well...that is what I am planning on doing. MAKING my own. I just bought this bar to see if it REALLY does smell like leather, BOY does it.

That is what got me to thinking about making. Heck, the people that had it said they took over 150 bars of the leather soap, and I got there EARLY on day 2 and they had just 5 bars left. So, it must not just be me that is sick and twisted about leather.

Vicki, there is a group there in Houston that you might want to check out if you end up making leather soap/body products. I find the info if you want it. Also, I know the Dallas area has a HUGE group of leather lovers also.

Ken in MO


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

There is a bottle of Leather FO sitting on my sister's shelf...I just haven't had the strong interest to soap it yet...lol. She hasn't really made candles with it either so I am not sure why she ordered it...hmmm.
If you are interested, I could soap a batch of 7 bars to try it out. I need to soap this coming week for orders and to replenish my OMH again. It isn't a problem to just take a sixth of a batch and scent it with Leather.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

hey I want that Dallas Market


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

:really Ok...now, I'm showing my ignorance...but, why in H*** would you want to smell like a saddle?? And Ken, don't get snippy with me! There's two smells that just turn my stomach...horse sweat and leather. Cause I absolutely despise these "money pit" animals right now!
One filly tied in the front yard, one in the back...tearing up my manicured lawn just for the sake of halter breaking??? Fixin' to come to a halt! 
Kaye


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

Well, shoot. It looks like I am trying to weasle in on Vicki. Sorry about that. Leather is just one of those odd scents I actually have sitting on a shelf.

Kaye, I actually had someone who wondered if I had a smeel similar to Horse Sweat. Told her the closest I had was Leather. :lol


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

Kaye,

Lets just say that Leather is a "mood" setter. ANd I rather smell leather on something than leather still on the hoof

Ken in MO


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

:rofl Ok, I understand!!!

Uh, leather on the hoof ~ depends on what the current market value is~ up smells like money, down smells like S...well, you know.
Kaye


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

No weasling  But we do need to find him a good leather scent so it doesnt' accelerate or fade on him when he makes his first batch of soap. Vicki


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

Well...i will say...i talked a couple of freinds...they said that they would ONLY buy leather scented soap if they could find one that does fade out fast. I am talking about people with MORE MONEY than time

Ken in MO


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Has anyone had time to check out the scent review board or the dish yet about this? Vicki


----------



## susie (Oct 28, 2007)

No clear cut favorite on the scent review board-- Daystar and Tradewinds were reviewed.

Susie


----------



## sunnygrl_ks (Oct 30, 2007)

i am another one who was wondering if the leather scent would sell.... here's a weird one.... my best friends husband requested bleach scent... I haven't had any luck with finding such a thing... ( thats so weird!)


----------



## GypsyRose (Jun 4, 2008)

:biggrin Leather!!!! I love the smell of leather! I wear alot of leather too when I'm riding! I want some leather soap too! LOL :biggrin :biggrin


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)

Well...the jury is still out on the leather. Order the scent from 3 different places...should get here some time I would say next week. 

I am glad I am not the only one that LOVES the smell of leather. 

Ken in MO


----------



## GypsyRose (Jun 4, 2008)

Nope Ken, you are not the only one that loves it. I often go over to the vendors at bike rallys that carry leather products and just stand there and take in the smell! but then again I'm kinda weird....I love the smell of puppy breath!

:rofl


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

OH I love it and so does my DH let us know what is good


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

My best friend wanted me to make a Clorox bleach scented soap also, never found anything that was really close. Vicki


----------

